# how to fix this problem...



## gadz30795 (Apr 24, 2010)

this is when I install apache22, can someone help me about this please...

http://www.glowfoto.com/static_image/23-191203L/3939/jpg/04/2010/img5/glowfoto


----------



## fronclynne (Apr 25, 2010)

1) Install python (either `# cd /usr/ports/lang/python26 && make install clean && echo "PYTHON_DEFAULT_VERSION= python2.6" >> /etc/make.conf` or `# pkg_add -r python26` (assuming you want python 2.6))
2) Send the maintainer of devel/apr a quick note to let him know that python needs to be marked as a dependency.

_addendum_
3)  Read http://catb.org/~esr/faqs/smart-questions.html


----------



## gadz30795 (Apr 26, 2010)

i've done applying that command but nothing happens...after that i got this error >> http://www.glowfoto.com/static_image/25-205725L/3321/jpg/04/2010/img4/glowfoto


----------



## SirDice (Apr 26, 2010)

Remove the file in /usr/ports/distfiles/python and try again.

Hint: PuTTY has the option to create a log file. No need for screenshots.


----------

